# I need some help. I have a IMAC G4 and need to connect 2 Epson printers to this one



## sirrell (Mar 15, 2005)

computer. I have a ton of business material to print, so I want to run both printers at the same time off one application. The choser will only let me highlite one port. Is there anything I can buy or do to make this work. Any help would be very much appreciated.
Sirrell


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

If they're both USB, then why not just plug them into a USB port?

Otherwise there should be some sort of a switch that you could buy for this  



.


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

A 2 Way MINI DIN8 Switch Box should do the trick, for what you are trying to accomplish


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Ciber what are you doing in the Mac forum? I thought you were allergic to virus free computers...  


.


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

WC ~ CivDeb aside...I really do use them all


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Ciberblade said:


> WC ~ CivDeb aside...I really do use them all


You Do?  ...well in that case then I guess you're only half nuts  

***PS-_Glad to hear that you use Macs too_


----------



## sirrell (Mar 15, 2005)

the easy and cheapest way to use both printers at the same time. I plugged both into the the computer. I highlighted port #1 first in the chooser and spooled the page, then I went back to the chooser and highlighted port #2 and spooled that. Whaallaa both printers are printing at the same time. Thanks all...I did call several Mac/PC places and they said it couldnt be done. I knew there had to be a easy way to figure it out.. Even the pros dont know everything I guess.
Sirrell


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

Glad to hear it :up:

I will keep that in mind


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Sirrell, sounds interesting... are you printing, for example, two different Word docs? One to printer A, and the other doc to printer B, at the same time? Or something else?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Sirrell, some great thinking out of the box... and thanks for coming back and sharing!


----------



## sirrell (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all...Hobbes..I am printing one doc to two printers. Just wanted to speed things up. Last night I printed 150 pages in half the time. They were discount coupons for my skincare salon. Four to a page 10 dollar bills printed on both sides. I do all my own printing for my business, way less expensive. Business cards, appointment cards, service menus, gift cert. and promotional materials. I have a great source for really inexpensive ink cart. that I will share with all you folks. Here is the link...I live close by their store, so I go in and buy directly. They guarentee all the ink, but I dont have a problem with it. The only thing I do have to do is clean the heads a couple of times before I print anything. But that maybe just my old printers too. I use two 860 Epsons. Yesterday I bought 8 blks and 8 colors and it cost me $30. Cant beat that price.
http://www.tonerland.com/
Houston...I got lucky..I am certainly not computer literate. Sometimes ignorance is bliss lol..
Sirrell


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

You might want to visit the IO Gear website. Last night I bought a switch for printers from there which is really cool. It is called the Miniview GUB201. I'm sure they'd make something for your printers. They also make a GUB401 which is for 4 printers. Newegg.com has a lot of printer switches. Hope that helps.


----------

